# [driver nvidia & framebuffer tty] problème affichage

## Kazuya

Hello,

Voilà j'ai un petit problème avec le driver nvidia et le framebuffer. 

Quand je boot la gentoo, aucun soucis, uvesafb fonctionne bien, j'ai bien le petit chargement du splash livecd... 

Mais le problème, c'est une fois que le driver nvidia est chargé, et que X se lance...

Sous Kde4, aucun problème, ça fonctionne vraiment bien (avec les effets d'activés) 

MAIS.. voilà le problème: c'est si je retourne sous une console tty ou bien que j'éteins l'ordinateur (et donc l'affichage du splash) et bien là ça "bug": 

J'ai le droit à une image flou (avec l'apparition de lignes horizontale) c'est assez embêtant, j'ai peur que cela abîme ma carte graphique (geforce 240, gentoo fraichement installé) 

Aucun problème de ce type sous win7. 

Petite précision: Lorsque je suis sous kde4, que je retourne en console tty, j'ai le bug de l'affichage, mais celui-ci persiste une fois que je retourne sous kde là...

C'est assez embêtant... 

Si quelqu'un a déjà connu ce problème..faite le savoir s'il vous plait, merci. 

Ma configuration:

- Geforce GT 240M vram:1go avec drivers: =nvidia-drivers-192.42-r3 --> flag activé: acpi gtk kernel_linux multilib

 *emerge --info wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Portage 2.1.7.11 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.4.2, glibc-2.11-r1, 2.6.32-gentoo x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================                                  
> ...

 

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

J'apporte une nouveauté:

Je viens de rebooter sans option dans le grub: donc sans résolution ni le moindre splash, 

Arrivé sous kdm, je vais en tty --> même problème. 

J'en déduis donc que le problème ne vient pas de uvesafb, mais alors ou est le problème ? 

Il n'y a absolument rien dans les logs: /var/log/messages, /var/log/Xorg.0.log, dmesg rien nada... pas de problème. 

Mais pourquoi j'ai ce problème ? personne n'a une idée   :Sad:   ?

----------

## gglaboussole

Salut

Je vais pas t'être d"une grande utilité, je n'ai pas ces soucis avec mon frame buffer et nvidia mais j'en ai d'autres : je trouve le frame buffer extrèmement lent... je peux multiplier le temps de compil par 10 si je compile sans X, rien que faire un dmesg ou un man qqchose est long... ça défile super lentement !

Juste une petite précision te concernant : tu n'as pas compilé le driver nvidiafb dans  ton kernel ?

Il est incompatible avec le driver nvidia propriétaire...

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

Et non malheureusement ce n'est pas à cause du framebuffer nvidia dans le kernel, j'ai bien suivi la documentation pour ça: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Serenity kazuya # grep -i nvidia /usr/src/linux/.config
> 
> # CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set
> ...

 

J'ai essayé avec divers résolutions et toujours le même soucis, dans les log je ne vois rien qui pourrait me guider.... 

J'essayerais de prendre un appareil photo pour montrer ce que ça fait (c'est affreux) le texte et les images qui tremblent... j'ai même regardé dans les logs pendant ce genre de "bug" et absolument rien, tout est normal  :Sad: 

Tu utilises quelles versions des pilotes nvidia ? 

Sinon moi je n'ai pas ton problème de lenteur, as-tu essayé avec le driver libre nv ? (moi avec le driver libre nv je n'ai pas le bug) (je n'ai pas testé avec le driver nouveau mais bon aucune raisons de le faire, je veux les drivers nvidia)

----------

## gglaboussole

J'utilise les derniers pilotes proprio 190.42-r3

Mon problème de lenteur me gène peu car en fait je switch rarement sur un autre tty mais bon

je le constate depuis longtemps et tout ce que j'ai pu trouver sur les forum c'est qu'en gros c normal car tout le monde se fout du frame buffer   :Rolling Eyes:   et que les efforts se concentrent sur la 2D et 3D...alors je me suis résigné, même si ça doit freiner un peu mon boot...

Après tout je reboot pas souvent   :Very Happy: 

As tu bien mtrr:3,ywrap dans ton boot loader ?

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

arf, oui j'ai bien mtrr:3,ywrap, ça me fait penser que je n'ai même pas donné la ligne de mon grub.conf...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> title Gentoo Linux 2.6.32 
> 
> root(hd0,0)               
> ...

 

Du coup, je viens de penser, peut-être une histoire de fréquence ? j'ai pas mis de "@60hz" ou autre... mais je pense que c'est le truc "normal" par défaut quoi doit se mettre... à tout hasard je re-essayerais au prochain reboot. 

Arf, ce n'est pas vraiment des bonnes nouvelles ce que tu m'apprends là pour le frame buffer et tty   :Confused:  on a qu'à oublier la base, comme ça on sera plus stable... c'est comme un arbre qui abandonne son tronc pour garder que les branches   :Confused: 

Sinon, à part ça nos problèmes n'ont pas l'aire de motiver grand monde...l'effet de l'hiver sans doute ^^

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

J'ai eu comme espoir que les derniers drivers (190.53) arrangeraient les choses, mais non  :Sad: 

----------

